# Need Info On Ammo



## BuckBuster (Mar 31, 2005)

Sure Does!!plan Ahead & Stock Up On Hevi Shot!!!!


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

Guys...

I spent a while talking to this guy when he was at Pte. Mouillee. He is there every year.....

Be the envy of all your friends!  

Forget Hevi and all of the other premium loads that are available. This is the stuff that you want. Got to love it when he advertises the fastest shotguns shells in the world:

http://www.sportingammo.com/

Our crew bought 12 cases of this stuff 3 years ago to try.

His 1-1/8 and 1-1/4 ounce #3 steel is my personal favorite. It is all I shoot shoot for ducks in the marsh or in a layout. 

(Not that I would recommend using #3's for geese. But based on experience they will drop a goose dead in decoy range with NO problem.)

I believe you can pick up a case of his 3" #3's for around $130 a case. It is money well spent. Take the money you save not buying Hevi and supplement your decoy spread or buy something for your dog.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

SabikiRig said:


> Guys...
> 
> Our crew bought 12 cases of this stuff 3 years ago to try.
> 
> ...


LOL:lol: funny statement, I couldn't help but chuckle,, "to try". 

Seriously though,, I'm all for trying out different shells,,,, and I have, believe me.:lol: Does this stuff really compare to Hevi-shot? I shoot 3' #6's now and have to say, those birds are "dead" when they get hit. I don't like the idea of going back to the larger shot, I like more pellets in the air.


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

William,

Please do not get me wrong. Hevi shot is awesome stuff. 

Do you think we would buy 12 cases of this stuff if it was not a good alternative? 

This stuff is fast, hits hard, and burns clean with minimal residue which is important for gas operated recoils. It also performs equally well when the temps drop.

It is very difficult to find someone that knows what they are doing when it comes to reloading. This guy has done his homework and found a recipe that works.

I was skeptical at first as were the rest of the crew. I bought 2 boxes and tried them out as did a couple of my friends. The crew was so impressed we each bought 2 cases of the stuff (12 cases). 

I will shoot nothing but these shells. (Unless I am forced to visit a store in a pinch.)


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

What is the case price like?


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

Please do not quote me but, I believe he was charging $120 to $130 a case. I would call the company to confirm.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

i'm sure somone has already said it but the patternmaster choke on the 870 works great....atleast it does on mine..


----------



## BuckBuster (Mar 31, 2005)

Is it necesary to get a special choke for hevishot?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

SabikiRig said:


> Please do not quote me but, I believe he was charging $120 to $130 a case. I would call the company to confirm.


 to the ballistics of Hevi-shot. Even when launched at those velocities. The main thing you forget is, due to its lighter weight it cannot out preform hevishot at extended distances. Steel bleeds energy and speed far faster than hevi-shot. Now, if shooting only 35 yards be happy. For us shooting pass shooting ranges Ill use the ballistically superior Hevi-shot.


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

Huntsman27 said:


> to the ballistics of Hevi-shot. Even when launched at those velocities. The main thing you forget is, due to its lighter weight it cannot out preform hevishot at extended distances. Steel bleeds energy and speed far faster than hevi-shot. Now, if shooting only 35 yards be happy. For us shooting pass shooting ranges Ill use the ballistically superior Hevi-shot.


Huntsman27,I understand what you are saying. The faster you shoot steel the faster it slows down. It lacks the density and certainly does not have the downwind ballistics of Hevi-Shot.I am not going to debate you on what load is better each have their own advantage and disadvantage. Personally, I am not going to spend the money to shoot Hevi when I have found an excellent Steel Load which I feel is far superior to any factory loaded steel sheel off the shelf.The guy at Sporting Ammo has spent alot of time and found a Hull, Wad, Powder (Type and Charge) combo that works. I have been shooting these shells going on 4 years now and have no need to shoot anything else. Including Hevi-Shot.


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

My Dad was one of the best shots all around I ever saw . One time a triple on teal at 65 yards, witnessed by others as well. One of his famous quotes, If you're on 'em you're on 'em. I really miss that man!


----------



## BuckBuster (Mar 31, 2005)

All this talk about Hevi Shot & steel really makes me wish I was still shooting lead.Those were the days.I know they were toxic but I loved them shells....:coolgleam


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

I really dont believe it matters all that much, if its hevy or fast steel or what ever is the newest best shot. The difference most times is the man behind the gun and the range. I have not shot at a bird over 30 yards since I was a young teenager,that was a long long time ago. I like them in the 10 to 15 yard range locked up and feet down. anyone who says they consistently kill ducks past 40 yards either has no idea what 40 yards is or likes to stretch the truth a bit IMHO.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I exclusively shoot Tungsten Super Shot 8s. It makes Hevi shot look like steel


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Huntsman27 said:


> to the ballistics of Hevi-shot. Even when launched at those velocities. The main thing you forget is, due to its lighter weight it cannot out preform hevishot at extended distances. Steel bleeds energy and speed far faster than hevi-shot. Now, if shooting only 35 yards be happy. For us shooting pass shooting ranges Ill use the ballistically superior Hevi-shot.


Hevi shot is inferior when compared to Tungsten Super Shot. 

TSS 18 g/cc
HS 12 g/cc
Steel 7.8 g/cc


----------



## BuckBuster (Mar 31, 2005)

How do the prices compare between Hevi-Shot &Tungsten S S.Which gives you the most bang for your buck..


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

It was actually a joke in regards to two of Huntsmans post, one referring to the cost of guns, dekes etc in relation to the price of ammo. And the second being in relation to the "ballistically superior hevi shot" If money isnt the kicker and you want to shoot the best availiable than TSS is leaps and bounds ahead of HS. 

On some of the turkey forums I sit on, the guys are big into reloading the stuff and are breaking spines and killing turkeys with nines at 90 yards. The stuff is just plain wicked.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Dead is dead. Why would I pay more to make something more dead?


----------



## BuckBuster (Mar 31, 2005)

TNL said:


> Dead is dead. Why would I pay more to make something more dead?


 yea I agree.....


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I have had good luck with Kent fasteel number 2's.


----------



## BuckBuster (Mar 31, 2005)

fowlme said:


> I have had good luck with Kent fasteel number 2's.


Do you hunt with decoys or puddle jump?


----------

